# Excel-Tabelle einlesen und Inhalt in Datenbank schreiben



## key cee (8. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß,
wie ich Excel-Tabellen einlesen und den Inhalt in eine Datenbank schreiben kann.

Ich bin noch ein Anfänger und habe da noch nicht den Durchblick,
vielleicht kennt auch jemand eine gute deutsche Doku,
wo ich mich den Thema besser annähern kann.

Meine gestrige Suche war nicht so erfolgsbringend...

lg
key cee


----------



## schnuffie (8. August 2007)

Dafür verwendest Du am besten eine vorhandene API:
http://poi.apache.org/hssf/how-to.html


----------



## key cee (8. August 2007)

hm, werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.
Danke


----------

